# 2011 video



## pulpfish1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Getting bored already with no bass fishing in my area. (ice) Made a short video of some action from this year. It was a fantastic year! Can not wait to try some new stuff in 2012. The great thing about bass fishing is the constant change in lures and techniques, the discovery of new bodies of water and, sharing it with people you care about.






<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/HD5XcObL4J8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

im with you got cabin feaver already,god i hat winter any more but you got some really nice fish this past season,and i liked the video good job happy holidays toya and may spring get here fast,markfish


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice video! and great year! where did you get that PIG at 1:11(had no sound)?


----------



## pulpfish1 (Aug 12, 2009)

buckzye11 said:


> Nice video! and great year! where did you get that PIG at 1:11(had no sound)?





pulpfish1 said:


> Clear Fork reservoir. I convinced my wife to locate the pontoon there this year. After fishing Charles Mill and Pleasant Hill over the years Clear Fork bass fishing has me spoiled. Fished many tournaments with my Dad at Clear Fork too, and man, some guys have those bass on speed dial there.





markfish said:


> im with you got cabin feaver already,god i hat winter any more but you got some really nice fish this past season,and i liked the video good job happy holidays toya and may spring get here fast,markfish


Thanks Markfish! I am with you bring on springtime bassin'.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

That was a lot of fun to watch. Thanks for sharing your fishing year.


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice video.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Good video....getting that bass urge

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

sweet video


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

nice video. nice fish!


----------

